# Changed up the pigs in a canoe.



## travcoman45 (Sep 1, 2008)

Made up a batch a pigs in a canoe fer last nights gettagether, instead a my usual little smokies on top, I mixed in browned italian sausage with my cream cheese an four cheese taco mix.  Was very good!  Ain't got no Q-View cause they ate em fer I could get ta the camera!

The japs are huge in the store right now, man, had ta sort through ta get mediums.  Nice an fresh though.


----------



## daboys (Sep 1, 2008)

That sounds really good Tip. Gonna have to try it that way. Thanks


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds good Tip


----------



## desertlites (Sep 1, 2008)

yup I always play with the sausage cheese mix Tip-and sauted things mixed in


----------



## flash (Sep 1, 2008)

So, what's wrong with the big un's??


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ain't nothin wrong with them big uns flash, I just like the bite size ones better is all!


----------



## flash (Sep 1, 2008)

One bite, two bites, three bites and swallow. All for ABT's, stand up and hollar.


----------



## morkdach (Sep 1, 2008)

thanks sounds good i gots lots of small japs cant seem to get any size on them bout what length is a med & large


----------



## travcoman45 (Sep 1, 2008)

I don know what the rules say, but I like mine in the 1 1/2" area, small would be under that, an hey ain't nothin wrong with them neither, just gotta eat more of um!, an anythin over 1 1/2" is large, ya just gotta chomp them in half. There all mighty tasety!


----------



## flash (Sep 1, 2008)

Somebody, not sure if it was on here, had one that almost covered the length of a dollar bill. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 We get alot of them at Sav-A-Lot that are in the 3 1/2 inch range and 1 to 1 1/2 inches across.  Most that I grow only get in the 2 1/2 inch range. No matter what size, they are all good.


----------



## morkdach (Sep 1, 2008)

you got that right ^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## alra195 (Sep 1, 2008)

The last batch of japs I got at the local Uber Mart were all in the 4 1/2" - 5" range (HUGE!).  The check out lady thought I was pulling her leg when I told her they were jalapeno.  Who says size doesn't matter!


----------



## sumosmoke (Sep 1, 2008)

Sounds like a tasty concoction, Tip. I've just finished my first batch of abt's and will post a thread soon. Holy moly are they tasty!!


----------

